
Twitter: music Page is Live. - pajju
https://music.twitter.com/
======
zalew
sends me back to sign in and on second attempt:

    
    
        Whoa there!
        The request token for this page is invalid. It may have already been used, or expired because it is too old. Please go back to the site or application that sent you here and try again; it was probably just a mistake.

------
stylo
Signing in for me just redirects me to the sign in page. Limited to certain
countries perhaps?

------
pajju
Here is a good article that covers the launch.

[http://www.theverge.com/2013/4/12/4215994/twitter-music-
site...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/4/12/4215994/twitter-music-site-goes-
live)

But, How is music discovery not solved yet? I thought the best machine-
learning experts in the world were working on this problem from a long time.

And I feel, twitter can help in music discovering even better with such a
service( niche interest graphs)

~~~
cageface
Musical tastes are strongly personal. I might like an artist for entirely
different reasons than someone else does so it's often a mistake to assume our
tastes correlate. None of the recommendation engines I've tried so far have
been nearly as effective as cultivating a network of friends whose tastes I
trust.

------
aj
Signing in merely redirects to the home page

~~~
deanclatworthy
Ditto. Perhaps this is just a teaser to pique interest for now?

------
EugeneOZ
What for this app wants to post tweets from my name? Decline.

------
timinman
I'm trying to sign in, but every time I push the button, an algorithm sends me
two seconds back in time and I am forced to start the process over.

------
amitdugar
Cannot sign in. I wonder if this is country restricted or something. Or
probably some bug ..

------
marvwhere
Sign In Sign In Sign In

orrr twitter...

~~~
Lifescape
I get a 403 error. Maybe certain users only?

------
daGrevis
I can't login there. :(

------
naiquevin
SignInOverflow

------
realslamdunker
forever in sign in page

------
nemesis1637
yup, can't sign in.

------
workbench
hhahha sign in doesn't even work for me and gives no error.

Pretty funny considering it's all their system

